# For those that knew MCPL Jeff Walsh.....



## 1feral1 (26 Aug 2008)

On my recent visit to Canada and Saskatchewan, and to the Regina Riverside Cemetery's Veteran plot area, I took a few pics. For those that knew Jeff (I did not), I thought I would post these pics of his final resting place.

Next to him, is his Dad's marker, he is still alive and will be buried next to his Son when his time comes.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## dangerboy (26 Aug 2008)

Thanks for posting those pictures, I have not had a change yet to visit Jeffs grave.


----------

